# Which Projector for 120" screen?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello, I've been searching for a projector for a few weeks now and I like the Sony VPL AW15, but I'm concerned about shooting it onto a 120" or 130" screen. Everything I've read said it's OK up to 100" with this projector. The projector will be going into the family room in the basement and I will have total control over the lighting, as there are no windows. 

I also like the Panasonic PT AX200U, but the Sony has better reviews for picture quality. We will be using it mainly for movies, but it will also be used for sports events as well. If the Sony won't be able to produce a decent picture that big, what else is out there in this price range. Thanks.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the same projector and I have been very pleased so far, just projecting it on a white sheet! I just installed my Elite Screens CineGray 120" screen and I can't wait to see what it looks like.

I compared a number of the 720p projectors and decided on the Panasonic 200U for price, warranty (2 years and a blockbuster card rebate) and reviews. Some say it does not have as sharp a picture than some of the others in the same price range, but I have to disagree. Is it razor sharp no, but I don;t think I would want it to be watching movies.

I go to the movies frequently and I would say the picture quality of my 200U beats that of the cinemas hands down, I don;t think you can go wrong with the 200U.

I will be glad to post some hires picture for you when I have some: HERE

Here are some inital shots of the 200U and screen shots on the sheet: HERE and HERE


----------

